# USD Audio 6.5 inch 4 ohm off of Ebay.



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/USD-Audio-1-pai...ryZ18802QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

I recently purchased a set of these for my wifes car. Like most items that go into her car, I have to audition them in mine.

I was simply amazed at what I got for less than 40 dollars shipped. I have had them in my car for a week now which I feel like is enough for a short review. I did not expect much more than a factory replacement, but feel like I should mention these for someone that may be putting a second system together. 

The specs are listed as follows:
4 ohms
80 Watts Max. Power
Sensitivity Rating 90db
Frequency Range 60-2000Hz

In my brief experience they will handle slightly more power and can handle playing above 2k Hz. They really have great clarity up to the 3k-4k range. I would not recommend playing them down below 80Hz as they can not keep up. Im not sure what the xmax spec is, but they seem to have more cone movement by pressing gently on them than they could ever achieve with normal use.


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

USD Audio was the first set of subs I owned back in 1989. They were USD Pro 12"s, single coil, 4ohm. I ran them off of a Punch 75 and it almost blew out my rear window!

Anyone try their other mids lately, like the MB6 or MB8?
http://www.usdaudio.com/products/mw.php


----------



## dogstar (Jan 31, 2007)

Would you suggest they would do well as occasional rear fill in a big 4 door sedan? For example, when your gf has her bitchy friends in the back seat and they are complaining about not being able to hear "the tunes".


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

dogstar said:


> Would you suggest they would do well as occasional rear fill in a big 4 door sedan? For example, when your gf has her bitchy friends in the back seat and they are complaining about not being able to hear "the tunes".


Actually, I think that would be a perfect fit for these. I played around with them at full range above 80Hz and they do a fine job reproducing normal talk radio as well as music.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

I almost bought a pair of those a while back.


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

I like those MB-6 and MB-8 woofers. They look like mini Titanic Mk1 subs. Same basket design which Phoenix Gold used for the XS series subs back in the late 90's.

I might try a pair of MB-8's if I can get my hands on a pair. With 90.9 sensitivity and single 3 ohm coils, I'm liking them alot.


----------

